
Grafana 7.0 - pjf
https://grafana.com/blog/2020/05/18/grafana-v7.0-released-new-plugin-architecture-visualizations-transformations-native-trace-support-and-more/?isource=hp
======
torkelo
Hi, my name is Torkel Ödegaard.

Grafana project creator & lead. Here to answer any questions.

~~~
kentosi
Hi, I used Grafana in my last company and absolutely loved it.

How do I convince my current company to get the hell off Datadog?

~~~
bsaul
Haha, my team is going the opposite direction: we're leaving prometheus +
grafana to datadog, and we're loving it. having every AWS monitoring default
dashboard work right out of the bat is a bliss..

------
errantspark
I have a Grafana dashboard set up for all of my power/hvac/internet
infrastructure (I live off grid) and it's an amazing tool. I'm excited to try
out some of the new features. Without Grafana I wouldn't have been able to
diagnose a charge issue my solar controller has on partially cloudy days. Very
grateful to the devs, thank you all for the hard work.

~~~
adamcharnock
I do exactly the same! I love it, it is so useful. I keep my solar grafana
dashboard as a pinned tab and it is amazing.

I actually developed a python library for reading data from my Outback
Mate3[1]. I have ambitions to manage and automate a lot more this way, but I
need to improve my electronics skills first.

[https://github.com/adamcharnock/mate3/](https://github.com/adamcharnock/mate3/)

------
micw
I like grafana for graphing but it still lacks essential features for
alerting. Most important would be per-series state tracking
([https://github.com/grafana/grafana/issues/6041](https://github.com/grafana/grafana/issues/6041))
- the issue is open since 2016 and it does not look like it will ever be fixed
:-(

~~~
thruhiker
What datasource are you using? I've only used Grafana as a visualizer and use
other alerting/monitoring against that datasources. At my current employer,
Prometheus is the data source and we use Alert Manager which allows us to
write alerts in PromQL which is very flexible.

------
nerdbaggy
My biggest thing I wish was fixed was being able to use template variables in
alerts.
[https://github.com/grafana/grafana/issues/6557](https://github.com/grafana/grafana/issues/6557)
Right now you have to make a chart that has every server on it or a graph per
server. I would love to not have to do that

------
rossmohax
Company I am working at has moved from dozens of graphanas across multiple
teams to Datadog and I miss it dearly.

~~~
PaulWaldman
Why did they move away from Grafana?

~~~
jesterson
I'd suggest they got a director/manager who was BSed into "fascinating"
presentation from Datadog salesmen. A lot of great opensource projects are
killed pretty much the same way.

Disclaimer: datadog may (or may not) be a good product, it's irrelevant in the
case.

~~~
user5994461
Datadog is a great product that's likely to have been pushed by the developers
or the ops team.

Grafana has equally "fascinating" presentations for management. Management
doesn't take much but a few gauges chart to be impressed.

~~~
jesterson
Once again, it's not the matter of how great or crappy product is. It's matter
of marketing and tenacity of sales team.

Try to register your email for Grafana and Datadog. Last one will bombard you
with endless pitching emails until you ask them to stop doing it.

------
imwill
Custom Themes seems to be one of the most wanted features of the Community. Is
there any plan implementing it in the near future?

Recently I digged into the source code to find out how easy it is to create my
own custom theme. Unfortunately I found the dark and light theme variables
hard coded all over the place. :(

------
decko
I really hope the new plugin architecture does not change for a while. The
biggest reason we are still on an older grafana release at work is because we
don't have resources to update our plugins to the later versions. And now we
have to migrate to yet another new architecture?

------
hokkos
It would be nice to have yearly, monthly, weekly and other recurring graph, I
tried to hack it with sql window function, but it gives lot of problems.

[https://community.grafana.com/t/yearly-monthly-weekly-and-
ot...](https://community.grafana.com/t/yearly-monthly-weekly-and-other-
recurring-graph/24998)

~~~
danlimerick
There is the timeshift function in the query editor but that is per panel and
not per query. So you would have to have a panel per year.

It should be possible with SQL but it is trickier. TSDB's like Prometheus,
Graphite and Influxdb (Flux) have the timeshift function built into their
query languages. ([https://community.grafana.com/t/advanced-graphing-
part2-visu...](https://community.grafana.com/t/advanced-graphing-
part2-visualize-timeshift/365/11))

~~~
danlimerick
We are also working on an expression language to backfill other data sources.
You can see the frontend version of this - transformations in 7.0. The backend
version which will support functions like timeshift is in alpha for now.
Hopefully it will be officially released in the near future.

------
dkresge
"Thank you" doesn't seem to suffice. Where might I donate?

------
XCSme
Congrats! I used Grafana for two projects and I really liked it. I am thinking
of providing an easy way to use Grafana as a "custom UI" for by analytics
platform, so you could either view the normal charts in the analytics app
itself or create your own dashboards in Grafana using the data already
collected. I assume this could be easily done my connecting the MySQL database
as a datasource and providing the users with some example queries to get
started, right?

------
est
Anyone remembers the old grafana? Just few htmls and css/js, upload to static
web server and bam! you got a dashboard!

------
ruizander
Congratulations for this great Project! Talking about application metrics
(like business transaction timings) are there any plans to release this kind
of feature in the roadmap? What about user frontend to backends metrics?

------
nepotism2018
Awesome tool. Supports all the datasources I need.

------
telaelit
I love Grafana so much!! Keep up the great work!!

